# Smoking Wild Boar



## scwatrboyo1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey guys, I've researched and read a lot about smoking wild boar, but wanted to get my own thread.  I'm quartering up a wild boar hog(220lb) tonight(I know this is a little big for most, and it was, but i can't see that meat go to waste), curious as of which cuts I should save to smoke, which ones for sausage??  Also curious if I should brine the meat before I smoke it.  Any tips, recipes would help a ton.  thanks guys


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello.  Wild boar seems to have become a generic term.  You have not updated your location so I don't know where you live ( which might give me a clue to my questions ), and you don't tell us about your experience with game and hunting, or grilling/bbq/smoking game.  1st question is : was it a boar or a sow? 2nd question: If it was boar, was proper procedure followed after the kill?3rd question: was it a wild "boar" or a feral hog?

Wild Boar:













wild.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ Jan 8, 2014






 Feral hog:













feral.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ Jan 8, 2014






While still really lean a feral hog/ feral cross does have a little more fat.

Danny


----------



## ducksanddogs (Jan 8, 2014)

I just did a shoulder from a feral hog this weekend (which I'm assuming is what you're referencing) and it ended up really good.  It was a little drier than a store bought shoulder because it didn't have the same fat content.  It still tasted really good, though.  I smoked at 225 until the internal temp was 195, wrapped it for an hour, and then pulled it.


----------



## redneck69 (Jan 8, 2014)

here is some boar i did for a buddy...hope this helps

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135530/wild-boar-back-straps-shoulders-and-a-roast


----------



## scwatrboyo1 (Jan 8, 2014)

It was a wild boar, i'm located in south carolina.  I have a ton of experience as far as deer processing, even though smoking is not my strong point.  I have butchered one wild sow before and it turned out pretty good.  made brats with ham n shoulders.  grilled loins, and tried tosmoke ribs, but that was a bad experience.


----------



## scwatrboyo1 (Jan 8, 2014)

also as far as after I dressed it i put it in a cooler with ice n water, changing the ice n water for the next three days, and since it has been on just ice draining.  from my experience and research this is the best i could do with the wild boar.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello redneck69.  My questions still stand.  Was it "boar" or feral?  Was it a boar or sow?  The main reason is how to treat the meat, and as you said the meat was soaked.  We may differ on exact procedure but we agree that there needs to be a procedure.  AND we are talking about a 220 lb. animal.

Hello Ducksanddogs.  Fellow Tx. boy.  Even with feral hogs a covering of bacon will greatly help with the dryness.  Using a brine would also help with these animals.

Maybe I should explain why I asked the questions for folks who are not avid hunters:  "Wild Boar" is a generic term used to describe a totally wild animal that has never been "bred" to achieve certain characteristics  such as leaner meat, more fat,  faster growing. Like cattle and horses; pigs were a totally wild animal that man has domesticated and changed over time.  The term "Wild Boar" usually incorporates both male and female animals.  Feral hogs were once domesticated but their ancestors escaped, reverted to a wild nature and have even bred with the true wild pig.  I will use "male" and "female" to avoid confusion.  Whether you should shoot "hogzilla" or the biggest  buck with the most horns and cull your best breeding stock is a post for a hunting forum.  We are talking about meat here.  A younger, smaller animal will ALWAYS have a better taste and be more tender.  Even with pigs and cattle we usually butcher these animals between certain age and weight for quality.  A 220 lb. wild pig has developed some STRONG flavour.  If "wild boar" more so than feral.  If a male, more so than a female.  If a male,  I would have left him to breed as you are going to SERIOUSLY have to do something with the meat to use it for other than sausage and even then it might be too strong ( soak in ice water, soak in milk, brine, all 3? ).  Even with a female it will be touch and go.  Feral hog is slightly better at that weight because of slightly more fat, but the same applies with male or female.

If I am being honest, I think you will be ok with the back strap ( I soaked mine overnite in milk and then dry well with paper towels before cooking ) wrapped in bacon no matter the answers.  I would soak the rest in ice water, milk, whatever and grind it for sausage.  This is only my opinion.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## scwatrboyo1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Wild male boar, razorback. fully wild.  big stankin animal.  I had planned on doing a lot in sausage, but really wanted to smoke some, but if its agreed upon that sausage would be best option then that it'll be.  I mean with deer, I can make any size, any time during the year(peak) rut taste exellent, only thing i notice is a tender factor, but I knwo this will not be true with boar.  anyways thanks fo the advise guys. let me know


----------



## redneck69 (Jan 9, 2014)

my buddy referred to them as wild boar...but usually in Texas they are feral....i didn't shoot it..just smoked it..and it turned out pretty darn good


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Animal like that, took him an hour to beat the fleas off!!  Many times when you offer advice you are not sure what experience the OP has.  I see you have experience.  I wouldn't give up altogether.  Cut a nice piece of meat, something like backstrap, tenderloin and process it as you would some strong venison.  Wrap in thick cut bacon and give 'er a whirl.  Not much to lose.  On that weight animal I would use hickory or pull out the BIG GUN and go for mesquite. That meat will handle the strong smoke.  Worth a try.  Good luck and let us know how it turns out.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

